# Focus ST Mountune Performance Pack?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been to have a look at this Focus ST today, and it has the Mountune Performance Pack on it, but does anyone know what this includes please?

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...ry=cars&channel=DEALERPAGE&id=201001349751785

I assume a remap, and it looks lowered... but what else?

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Im sure the one in EVO had a front mount intercooler. They out out more than the quoted power too. Theirs was able to outrun an RS in a straight line.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers. Do you know which issue of Evo please? I'll try and find the article on their website.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers. Do you know which issue of Evo please? I'll try and find the article on their website.


It was on the fast fleet very recently.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evolongtermtests/237880/ford_focus_st_mountune_and_focus_rs.html

That one?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.mountuneperformance.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139&Itemid=71

the st is fitted with a front mounted 'cooler as standard but it's rubbish by all accounts..


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I think it's intercooler, remap, induction kit, lowered. The usual Stage one stuff. 

Get a standard one, and have a browse on Jamsport's website :thumb:


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Taken from their web site - 

The Mountune Performance package for the Ford Focus ST consists of a larger tailored high-performance alloy intercooler, a high flow air filter and a revised engine calibration for the potent 2.5-litre Duratec ST engine. Once upgraded power increases to 260PS at 5500rpm and torque is raised to 400Nm at 2,500 to 4,000rpm. 

You can also get a exhaust upgrade which you can buy online


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ben_ZS said:


> I think it's intercooler, remap, induction kit, lowered. The usual Stage one stuff.
> 
> Get a standard one, and have a browse on Jamsport's website :thumb:


But I'd get to keep the warranty this way..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.mountuneperformance.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139&Itemid=71
> 
> the st is fitted with a front mounted 'cooler as standard but it's rubbish by all accounts..


Rubbish? What is?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

RussZS said:


> But I'd get to keep the warranty this way..


Arrr I see. An upgrade of intercooler is vital, as ST's suffer from heatsoak terrible.

Go for the Mountne upgrade, I'm sure they do 3 stage upgrades too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Rubbish? What is?


the standard intercooler


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Mountune is a remap, K&N panel filter and an upgraded intercooler similar to the Pro Alloy one. The original one is crap, it's the same one on the TDCI. The mountune upgrade is supported by Ford so you keep the warranty.


----------



## c6152 (Feb 26, 2010)

quite pricey if fitting after youve bought the car.. either buy one with it fiited or look into other remaps... looooads of them about... code red for example.very nice and smooth plus gary at profile automotive, stockport, is very very knowledgable and highly regarded.


----------



## c6152 (Feb 26, 2010)

o yeah post 8...... now 9 .. come on!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Mountune is a remap, K&N panel filter and an upgraded intercooler similar to the Pro Alloy one. The original one is crap, it's the same one on the TDCI. The mountune upgrade is supported by Ford so you keep the warranty.


I think the intercooler is a pro alloy one!

The upgrade is definately worth the money! Recommendation here for Kempster ford in Heywood!

If you need any info or my opinion just drop me a PM


----------

